# CARIBA Vs CARIBA video



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

A short video of my cariba tank while they fight...it looks more like an arena :laugh: 
yesterday they were fighting for more than one hour like this...hope you enjoy

video link:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

A wee bit of aggression I would say-


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good to see that kind of activity! Send vids of the missing fins next .


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice video awesome cariba how big is that tank it looks like the perfect size for my 11 cariba


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Interesting.

Hater


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Interesting indeed. How big is that tank?

S


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank's







)
The tank is a 147 gal, today i have just sold 2 of them, so now there are 5 cariba in 147 gal, i think they have enough space now


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

It is the proof of why we cannot see our caribas' fins unbitten.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

nameless said:


> It is the proof of why we cannot see our caribas' fins unbitten.


ehehehehhe you're right dude!!!

great video my friend, i guess 6 could fix in that tank. they have grown a lot since last time









complimenti, son belli cresciuti eh dall'ultima vota...anche i miei si aggirano intorno ai 18cm 19il piraya.








Tommaso


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

seen it before i think but nice video..........


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Just a thought... It seems they are all wanting to be around the one plant. Perhaps since its the only cover they have they are fighting over it more then is good for them... You may want to consider taking it out, or putting more cover into the tank. They are great looking caribe though.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> A wee bit of aggression I would say-


just a wee bit


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

nice video man


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that was hands down my favorite piranha video. just seeing them intereact for a few minutes in that tank was pretty damn cool.
first, your fish are awesome looking! some of the nicest ive seen (on video) in a long time. and your tank looks really nice too, well decorated. man, i enjoyed that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BALZANO ALESSANDRO (May 22, 2007)

COMPLIMENT VERY GOOD!!

SE LE DANNO DI BRUTTO!!! -ATTENCTION-


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

A little violence! Nice! I thought they spun like that when the a ready for breeding? Good backround song too!


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

very nice video


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks!!!

Grazie ragazzi!!


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

BLACKFISH said:


> I thought they spun like that when the a ready for breeding?


They are not breeding at all....just fighting


----------



## josè82 (Mar 18, 2007)

very good!!!!! 
ciao sandro


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

those are some agressive fish!


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

josè82 said:


> very good!!!!!
> ciao sandro


ciao josè

thank you bro, they are all still alive


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very cool video and also some really nice caribas.


----------

